# Bay Fishing need help



## G-Town (Jul 13, 2012)

:help: I have a 16ft Polar craft deep and wide simi v hull with a 30hp evinrude that i just recently purchased. I do not have much exp. fishing either bay and am looking for help learning the complex. I live in Santa Fe and can launch just about anywhere. I will post on here when im getting ready for a trip, or just pm me your info and i can contact you. I am a 26yo Army vet with a wife and 2 daughters, and would like to fish with someone in and around my age group. Mostly run plastics but not opposed to live bait either. JUst get at me if your willing to help. 

thanks, tight lines everyone.


----------



## G-Town (Jul 13, 2012)

Also normal cost to run the boat is cheap $20 fills the tank, then if live is used the coast of that, and whatever fuel gets used hauling it which isnt much. If anyone is interested in helping a fellow 2cooler out I am going to try and go sunday morning 3-3-13. Im open to try new spots i have only ran the diversionary cannal in hitchcock, and from there down to greens lake.


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Here we go with the age group again.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

I think the deep v thingee will influence where this boat can fish but then again.....I am not in the appropriate age group so disregard any and all comments from here!


----------



## G-Town (Jul 13, 2012)

OK let me retract the age group deal, seeing as how not to many around my age will know. I am open to learn from any age, if you dont mind fishing with a younger guy.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't let age determine what someone may know. I'm 25 and have been fishing saltwater my whole life. I've been running a boat alone since I got my drivers license. It's all about getting out and exploring. And taking everything with caution. To me wade fishing and good map are the key to knowing a bay and it's features. Now I can almost go into any bay and figure out a way to catch some fish.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Yea,about that age thingy eh I forgot.


----------



## CaptainJackGibson (Mar 6, 2013)

Let me know what you want to catch and I'll put you on fish. I have access to a camp at Calcasieu Lake in La. too. I am a Veteran myself 1986-1997. All the way, every day AIRBORNE!!
Capt.Jack
JackFlash Lures


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hay bud the age thing is not the issue, I would enjoy fishing with you but it will need to be on a weekday. As I fish with my wife on weekends, we have two boats one for deep water and one for skinney water. I am not a smoker and you should consider that as the smell will eventually hit you in the directualy in the face. Check out my profile we can go fishing or catching, in my boat or yours.


----------

